# Hello new



## type2me (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi , just found this group, I have type 2 diabetes,.
Will have a look at messages now, just wanted to say hi .


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi type2me, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? There are lots of friendly, knowledgeable and experienced people here, so please let us know if you have any questions


----------



## banjo (Mar 1, 2015)

welcome to the forum


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 1, 2015)

Good morning and welcome Type2me


----------



## Bloden (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi type2me and welcome. How long have you been one of us?


----------



## type2me (Mar 1, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you for welcomes ,
Type 2 many years but last 3 years on med's ,very badly controlled and now consultant who was wanting me on insulin has had to hold back on that as there is some problem with what he thinks is growth hormone, I don't understand it I am scared stiff.. I take 180 mg gliclazide and 5mg saxoglitin at the moment and my sugars are not coming down .. Thanks again for welcoming me x


----------



## stephknits (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  hope things will get sorted out for you soon


----------



## type2me (Mar 1, 2015)

*Thank you x*

 T/y I hope they get me under control soon , xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2015)

type2me said:


> Thank you for welcomes ,
> Type 2 many years but last 3 years on med's ,very badly controlled and now consultant who was wanting me on insulin has had to hold back on that as there is some problem with what he thinks is growth hormone, I don't understand it I am scared stiff.. I take 180 mg gliclazide and 5mg saxoglitin at the moment and my sugars are not coming down .. Thanks again for welcoming me x



Hi type2me, perhaps it would be a good idea to take a fresh view of your diabetes and ways you might improve your control? Many people find themselves in this position, and may not be aware of things that they might do to help things along, sometimes because they haven't been aware of them because their GPs/nurses may not be keeping their knowledge up to date, or may hold the view that all that can be done is to progressively increase medication.

I would highly recommend having a read of Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and also getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these may help to give you new thoughts and perspective. It's also worth starting a food and drink diary, recording the amount of carbs in all you eat and drink for a week or two - you can then look for areas of your diet where substituting other items might improve things for you. You are more than welcome to ask any questions if you are unsure


----------



## type2me (Mar 1, 2015)

*Thanks*

I will look at the links you have left thank you, I am struggling with food as I don't eat bread or pasta, I don't eat hardly any meat I virtually live on salmon and other fish, I don't use fat , my diabetic nurses are concerned I am not on enough carbs but just one small potato makes my sugar shoot up to 19.3 and really am on limited calories,, the consultant on Friday said there is something wrong besides the sugars that is mimicking , I really am confused and worried, I have out of 9 brothers and sisters just on sister and one brother left , both diabetic plus brother has cancer all siblings have died with cancer all 50yrs and under .. My life style is completely different to other siblings always has been , Just wish I was not so worried that is not easy knowing how sick my brother is and seeing him as I seen the rest of siblings ... I am going to look at the links and hope there is something that may give me some idea of what is happening.. Thanks so much for your help .x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear about the problems that your siblings have experienced. 

Are there further tests planned to discover why you may have problems with insulin? Gliclizide works primarily by prompting your pancreas to produce more insulin, but sometimes this is simply not possible for it to do, which means the medication cannot achieve the effects hoped for. There are other medications which may help and work differently, called Byetta and Victoza - these are injections, but not insulin.

You are right to limit your carbs if they have that effect on you - the advice to eat plenty of carbs is becoming very outdated these days, and advising you that you are not eating enough is an example of the nurse not keeping up to date with things. Surprisingly, also, eating fat is becoming less of a problem, and especially in relation to a 'LCHF' (Low Carb, High Fat) diet when you have diabetes - it's worth reading up on, I know some of our members have had great success following such a regime, and have also regained good control of their blood sugars. There have been numerous documentaries lately on how attitudes are changing.


----------



## type2me (Mar 1, 2015)

*Your so kind*

Thanks so much for your info , I have to get sorted I know. Tomorrow I am having tests B.CORT. E2. GD. LFT. OE. PROL. TFT1. I have no idea what they are the doctor had me so confused as he tried to explain I came home totally mixed up. The doctor did say if the test has same results he will be asking a hormone consultant at the Christie hospital to see me that's when panic set in he said please don't think were looking for cancer I nearly fell off the chair , oh well I have to get on and wait for results ,,, I see consultant again in 10 weeks, I have always seen them every 12 weeks as a rule , my own GP is not to pleased he said he normally deals with all diabetic patients .. Yes I agree Carbs do seem a bad idea for a lot , I was unaware of the high fat diet I will be looking it all up Thank you so much for your helpful info, xxx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2015)

Goodness, that's quite a few tests there! I hope all goes well and that the results come back quickly, also that they indicate a good form of treatment to get you feeling much better very soon!  Let us know how things go


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 1, 2015)

Welcome & good luck with things


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2015)

There's only two of those I know without looking them up - TFT is Thyroid Function Test, and LFT is Liver Function Test - both standard tests for any diabetic.  The CORT one I imagine is Cortisol - anything off there could indicate an Adrenal gland glitch.

I imagine they are all to rule out all the auto-immune conditions that diabetics can be prone to - cos there's not much point in only treating us for one prob if we have a shedload of others too, is there?

But honestly - don't worry about them!

Wait till an expert tells you that you have something to worry about before you do.  Most likely you won't, or perhaps you may be eg hypothyroid, which is just treated with one daily pill.  And that one's really common for 'us'.

Good luck !


----------



## type2me (Mar 1, 2015)

*Thanks a lot.*

Aww thank you ,, I had my thyroid and loads of others done just 3 weeks ago, the doctor did say they could not get reading for my liver, also said that he was looking at other problems mimicking so I will just have to wait I just wish he had not told me so much and now I cant take it all in just worry ,, that is typical of me a born worrier Thanks again also thanks for the welcomes I will keep you updated on what happens ,, Thanks so much xx


----------



## Bloden (Mar 1, 2015)

Good luck with all the tests, type2me. I hope they get to the bottom of your problems asap so you can stop worrying.


----------



## type2me (Mar 1, 2015)

*Thank you xx*

Thank you so much your very kind xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2015)

Going back to 'Low Carb, High Fat', there's a news article I have just posted that describes something of the controversy and how this is challenging more conventional views on diet:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?p=532450#post532450


----------



## type2me (Apr 18, 2015)

*Update*

Hi , sorry for delaying getting back on, I had all the blood test redone as the consultant requested ,, I have appointment to see him again 22nd May, but this morning have received an appointment to attend a Endocrine unit at the Christie Hospital on the 20th of this month, no info just that I will have more test and see a consultant , I am sick with fear more than anything I don't know how I will get through with all the fears I have. I will let you know what happens I am so confused as my blood sugars are so high I hardly eat and I think I am actually under nourished  so confused ... xxx


----------

